# The "Not the Bubble Car" rally. Smeatons Lakes



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
We have just returned from the Not the Bubble Car rally, well more of a get together than a rally, and once again we had a fabulous time meeting new people and renewing friendships.
The site at Smeatons Lakes was not quite as nice as it seemed to be on the advertising, however this was mainly due to us being scattered about on various pitches because there were a lot of empty caravans parked on the “nice pitches with a view”, our view was less than exciting.
Never mind all that, the company made up for all the shortfalls.
Soon after we arrived we met (in no particular order) Stewart and Shona (artona) Vic and Sylvia (vicdicdoc) Karl (Grommet) Angie and George (an99uk) Jock and Rita and Roy and Helen (Roy31). Later Shane and Sally (snelly) arrived with some additional friends and we met Trevor and his wife (sorry I didn’t catch your name or if I was told I forgot and can only apologise for that) (trevorf). We had a really enjoyable evening with Stewart and Shona and Vic and Sylvia in artona’s van catching up with each other. 
Sid and Shirley (SidT) arrived on Saturday morning after they had had a wonderful evening babysitting.
Saturday started fine and then we had a torrential downpour that send gossiping motorhomers scampering for cover and we waited for Frank (drummer) to arrive. He turned up with a case of beer (thanks Frank, some of it went on Saturday night and the rest will be in the RV for when we see you at Peterborough) and had a good chinwag with us all. It was decided to take the ladies shopping at a local outlet store, courtesy of Stewart, who had 11 of us in his Euramobil and off we went for a couple of hours shopping, which I believe all the ladies enjoyed (you do know how to keep the ladies happy Stewart!!!).
Upon our arrival back on site most people visited our van for drinks and eats. Sharon cooked 8 pizzas and 40 sausages and a huge bucket of pasta with bacon and king prawns in the van (good job we had our new cooker) along with salad and some popodoms. Lots of wine and beer was consumed and all the food got eaten which meant we didn’t have to unpack it when we got home… We had a visit from someone at about 9 pm asking if we could dig a motorhome out of the mud, I shall not say who this was, but after quite a while Angie came back in with her sister in law and after they had been fed Jim M arrived looking worse for wear (oh dear it seems you might guess who got stuck now!!!!!) and joined the party. About 10 pm Hettiehymer arrived with a couple they had just met, carrying wine, and helped us finish off the food and drink. Unfortunately trevorf missed out on the evening (sorry) and so did Jock and Rita.
At one point we had 20+ people in the RV and the van was rocking, everyone had a great evening (we hope) and left at around 11:30 pm.
Sunday morning arrived in a blaze of glory with beautiful sunshine and clear blue skies, for a while anyway, but as ever it was time to pack up and go home (    ).
We would like to thank all of you for making the trip and really hope that you found it fun, worthwhile and enjoyable. We had people from all points on the compass join us from as far away as Edinburgh, Grimsby and Ipswich, Wales (North and South) and the south coast (en route back from holidays) and we are grateful that you all made the effort. Without all of you it would not have been so much fun for us and we look forward to meeting you all again. I have put some pics on an album called Smeatons Lakes, it is in the rally section, please feel free to add any you may have. Please don't put any scary ones on though :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We hope you all had a safe trip home.

Keith & Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Keith and Sharon 
Glad you had a great time, I'm seriously jealous we couldn't attend but there will be plenty more opportunities in the future.. well done both of you..


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

You don't just hope we had a great Saturday evening you _*know*_ we did. Thanks a lot for arranging the rally, totally successful weekend. Looking forward to Peterborough.

stewart shona and jessica


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jim, plenty of time mate.
We could have done with your RV to give us "party people" some extra space :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Hey Stewart, we are glad to hear it......

See you soon.

Keith


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Although not an "organised" rally as such - all thanks MUST go to Sharon & Keith for organising it [especially the venue change at such short notice]
- Agreed that the site could have been better - but this is UK not France ! so I gues for Uk on a scale of 1 to 10, it rated about 4 . . still we did have the sunshine[and a wee drop of rain] but I know we enjoyed it & are looking forward to the next one.
Thanks also to Stewart and Shona (artona) for ferrying us all shopping - I KNOW Sylvia likes spending money 
:lol: 
To all the people we met - sorry if I couldn't remember your names - its my advanced old age to blame . . :lol: 
Back home now [its raining here in Wales as usual] . . can't wait to get out again, so hopefully we'll see you all again soon
ps/
The awning / privacy room went up ok [took about an hour . . done it without reading the instruction book - mind you it would have taken only 30 minutes if I had read the book first but hey - I'm a man & instructions are for wimps], taking it down took 20 minutes . . I think more practise is required.
]vic & Sylv


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> - Agreed that the site could have been better - but this is UK not France ! so I gues for Uk on a scale of 1 to 10, it rated about 4 . .


Oh...I think the view of the sugar beet factory is particularly fetching at this time of year.

Was the factory working? With the wind in the right direction it can be pretty nauseating.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Robinhood,

No, even British Sugar must give employees the weekend off, so no foul odours. We were hoping to link to their internet connection, but no such luck.

For all:

I would like to echo Keith's thoughts on our weekend, and to say how much I enjoyed it. It is so nice to meet up with friends and to meet new ones.

Looking forward to Peterborough - cant wait............

Sharon


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great time.

We were going to come over yesterday for a couple of hours,to say hello,but couldn't make it.  

Stayed at that site a few years ago and it was fine,certainly sounds different now.


Will be lovely to see everyone again at Peterboro.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Any pix. I would love pix.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi all
> I have put some pics on an album called Smeatons Lakes, it is in the rally section, please feel free to add any you may have. Please don't put any scary ones on though :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith & Sharon


Hi Pusser.
Please see above lines and also I hope this link works....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

Keith


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*The "Not the Bubble Car" rally*

Hi All.........

We would like to thank Keith and Sharon for organising this "get together".

It was us that joined the event as a finisher for our holiday in Dorset.After a long drive, several traffic jams due to roadworks we arrived mid afternoon Friday, bit of shuffling around to find us a suitable pitch but eventually settled, nice view of one of the lakes.
All very quiet, who was here?? only van we recognised was Keiths, where was everyone??
In true rally fashion we hoisted the flags.Still no sign of anyone, had we come to the right place, remember we had been out of touch for a week.

Had a stroll around the site, spotted a few people who might be "one of us" but not sure.
Spoke to several campers but still not sure.
Met one definate member hettyhymer, newbies on their first rally, It was only our second but we felt like oldtimers.
Had supper and went to bed.

Saturday morning dawned bright and sunny, if a little windy.
Then eureka!! the flags did it. They attracted the MHF people.
Met up with lots of members, well done the flags.

Had a trip on the bus into Newark with Sid(T)and Sheila, got soaked to the skin which meant George just had to buy some more trackie bottoms and as we had misread the bus timetable(Sid read it right and got the bus back) we WALKED back to the site.

Saturday night found us wandering down to keiths van to see if there was anything planned and ended up all of us in his van. 
Well done Sharon cooking for everyone, I wouldnt have liked to face the big clean up on Sunday morning.

I wont mention the evening entertainment much except to say "they say its good for the complexion"That right Jim?

It was really nice to meet everyone and put faces to names as it were.

Thanks again keith and Sharon.........

See you all at Peterboro...........

Pics added to gallery.I hope!


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Is that Drummer next to his Damon?????????

Sharon


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

'Pics added to gallery.I hope!'

I must be doing it wrong, because I can't see them.............

Sharon


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Extract from Angies message

_I wont mention the evening entertainment much except to say "they say its good for the complexion"That right Jim? _

Careful Angie, you might get 9000 members trying to work out what you get upto with your brother in law!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*The "Not the Bubble Car" rally.*

Oops!! 

Well they can think what they like. 
I told Jim that it wouldnt be me who told everyone it was him got stuck in the mud so I thought I had worded my caption smartly but I got it wrong.....
He isnt aware he was the nights entertainment.

Seriously the *conversation* flowed and was very entertaining.

Now I will shut up before I dig the hole any deeper forgive the pun!!
(sorry Jim)

Angie..........................


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Had a great time. I loved chatting to you all and especially enjoyed my new role as pizza monitor on Saturday night.

I've added some pics.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Just a bit of fun angie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

If your on the album page, try hitting refresh.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Got em cracking pics, both Snellys and Keiths. Can you email me the rainbow pic please Snelly. One for the wall mate.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Got em cracking pics, both Snellys and Keiths. Can you email me the rainbow pic please Snelly. One for the wall mate.


pm me your email address Stew...


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*The "Not the Bubble Car" rally.*

Hi Artona.
No offence taken.

it was all just clean fun....well it was for most!!

Angie


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

That was my first "meet" and I am so glad I went. It was a last minute decision that proves yet again that you don't need a plan or be organised to have fun.

The conversation was excellent, the company fantastic but I won't mention the weather. As this was my first time meeting everyone my memory of names is not that brilliant. 

Keith and Sharon are excellent hosts, although Sharons sense of humour caught me off guard a time or two which was fun.

There was a gentleman who was an ex paparazzi who kept us entertained with stories, with his wife Shona and young un.

There were two gentlemen (brothers) with Scottish accents who I spent some time chatting to outside Keiths wagon. Hey Guys  

Thank you to the gentleman who towed me out of the mud I really appreciate that 8) I owe you a beer or two.

And Ben, You are a star, I think your parents need to treat you to something nice for putting up with all us oldsters.

I am sorry for not remembering everyones name and I promise to do better next time we meet. 

Thanks again for a great weekend to everyone i met.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sharon & Keith, Thanks for organising a great weekend and especially Saturday night, it was a great get together and the food was great.
I was hoping to see you before you left, but you sneaked off whilst I was talking to Stuart.
hope to see you again at Peterborough and renew a lot of friendships.
Thanks again Sid & Shirley


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Had a cracking visit. Thanks to everyones advice, I DIDN'T buy the Toyota but I'm better armed to make decisions now. 8) 
Glad you enjoyed the beer, I still don't believe you took me shopping  I thought we were going to look round Newark :? Still the cafe was very nice! :lol: 
Brilliant to see you all again & met so many nice people .... oh and Keith as well. :wink:


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you all for a great weekend, will have to try again for a 'BUBBLE CAR' Rally. Perhaps when the weather is a bit dryer   

Sorry, we will not be at Peterborough show, but hope to see you all soon.  

Thanks again to Keith and Sharon.

yes. Trevor, we when back to Boundry Mills for another few hours of shopping, what fun NOT 

P.S. If you M/H has front wheel drive, pack a 'TOWROPE' or stay off the grass. ( not the type you smoke )

Roy and Helen.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Was that the first of the hate mail you promised Roy

stewart


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

Sorry we missed out on Saturday night. As it was our first rally we were a little unsure of what to do. Kept looking around to see if anything was happening but must have looked in the wrong direction at the wrong time  

Still, had Sid & Shirley around for coffee on Sunday morning with their photo's and stories of New Zealand. Walked to Brownhills and back Sunday pm then spend the evening with Ian & Kathy (Hettiehymer), good chat inbetween all the wine & Pizza> 

have already made other plans for the next few rallies but hope to see you all again at York> 

Trevor & Julie


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Trevor, You better belive it.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Thank you one and all now I know who my friends are !!!!!

( Any one want to buy two unused tickets for Peterbourgh ? )

Don't think I will ever show my face again the shame 
the shame of it all

NOW I am glad I SAVED MY £10.
Still all things considered not a bad weekend 
thanks most of all to my beloved sister-in-law


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Dont understand your post Jim....
Not a bad weekend? You turned up halfway through and got a very warm welcome from us in our van. Fed and watered, what more could we have done mate???
Sorry you got stuck when you arrived but you did get help..... Really don't see what more we could have done and I don't see what you saving a tenner has got to do with it????

Or have I misunderstood?

Keith


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

You misunderstand Keith never !! 
Oh and lovely to meet up with you again Sharon
:twisted:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Jim if I have upset you in some way maybe you would just like to get it off your chest mate. You can email me if you want.
I am glad that everyone else enjoyed the weekend and that we didnt waste our time (and a not inconsiderable amount of money), so if this is just personal, lets just get it sorted out. 

I wasnt going to respond to this but you have now ammended your post 3 times, each time getting a little more pointed.....

Keith


----------

